# FS: 120 gallon, 4' light, Driftwood and more!



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD!!

- 120 gallon Marineland 48'' X 24'' X 24'', with glass lids and matching stand.
- 48'' single bulb Coralife fixture
$400. - tank, stand and light come all together.

- FX 5 - 100% complete with all attachments and media + additional brand new in the box bio and mechanical media.
$200. - SOLD!!!!!

- 300 watt Eheim jager submersible heater, with heater guard!
$30. - SOLD!!!!!

- Giant manzanita stump with extending branches. 24'' X 12'' appx.
$50.

- 2 Large fake plants.
$10 each

- Free pool filter sand with major purchases

Pick up only!!!

Feel free to call/text me at 604 218 1063.
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw this tank in person, in great condition!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> Saw this tank in person, in great condition!


Thank you!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is still available!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw this setup and its Great, supper great deal! Thanks again for the FX5 Sting.

BUMP IT UP!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

sold!!!!!!!


----------

